# Promotion of Huilunsoittaja to Moderator



## Krummhorn

You knew it was coming ...  ... and now it's official :clap:

Please welcome Huilunsoittaja to the staff of Talk Classical. 

Huilunsoittaja has been instated as a Moderator on this site. Congratulations, :tiphat:


----------



## Chi_townPhilly

*With apologies to Steely Dan*

♪This is the day-
Of the expanding staff.♫

Grateful to welcome *Huilunsoittaja* as a colleague at Talk Classical.
To read her contributions is to recognize what a benefit she'll be here in our corner of cyber-space!


----------



## Ramako

Congratulations Huilunsoittaja!


----------



## Ravndal

Congrats!


----------



## TresPicos

Excellent choice!


----------



## Manxfeeder

Congratulations!


----------



## Vesteralen

Probably a good thing you changed you avatar. Infractors beware the armored woman! A suit of armor usually comes with a sword.


----------



## sospiro

Congratulations Huilunsoittaja!


----------



## Guest

Congratulations!:tiphat:

Out of curiosity, who is now the youngest moderator?


----------



## jurianbai

Yaay.... congrats. Will this mean Prokofiev get a new sub forum...?


----------



## Ukko

jurianbai said:


> Yaay.... congrats. Will this mean Prokofiev get a new sub forum...?


No, it means that the Glazunov hype will never be reined in.


----------



## Vaneyes

Time to celebrate.


----------



## MaestroViolinist

YAY! Congratulations Huilunsoittaja! :clap: :trp:


----------



## jani




----------



## Turangalîla

Congratulations Huilunsoittaja!


----------



## peeyaj

Congrats, Huilunsoittaja.. A Russian composers enthusiast + flute master + Schubert lover = deadly combination


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Wow, I just saw this today.

I mean... I was too busy err.... _moderating_ to notice this thread. :tiphat:

:lol:

Thank you everyone! I will do my best to use my powers for the best of everyone.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

BPS said:


> Congratulations!:tiphat:
> 
> Out of curiosity, who is now the youngest moderator?


Anyone younger than 19 a moderator? Won't be 19 for long though. 20 in 5 months.


----------



## Ukko

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Anyone younger than 19 a moderator? Won't be 19 for long though. 20 in 5 months.


Harumph. Maybe in twenty more years you will have the necessary judgement (to not dock me for on-the-edge posts). Just try to visualize Batman with a cane, driving a puddle-jumper.


----------



## Philip

I nominate Hilltroll72.


----------



## samurai

I second that nomination!


----------



## Ukko

Philip said:


> I nominate Hilltroll72.


Hah. In this case you are safe enough - but in general you should be more careful what you wish for. Even in a puddle-jumper, Batman is a reckless driver.


----------



## TxllxT

Onnea Huilunsoittaja!


----------

